

Why guys like Carmack, Bucheit, and Spolsky ignore industry thought leader - DeAngeloLampkin
http://www.braincano.com/

======
YuriNiyazov
Please run your post through a spell checker.

~~~
DeAngeloLampkin
Hah! Actually DID do that. Unfortunately, when I copied the title from the
header and put it into the text box, I left out the "s".

Oh the irony!

~~~
YuriNiyazov
Sure you did. "annectodotal" ?

